# Kokatat gmfr or gmfd?



## n2outdrs (Mar 30, 2009)

Relief zipper or drop seat, what do you say?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Male = relief zipper
Female = zipper with an FUD or the drop seat. When I had a dry suit I preferred the drop seat. I was on a raft so the big butt zipper didn't bother me. Some female kayakers say the zipper is uncomfortable in a kayak?


----------



## didee99 (Jun 23, 2010)

I have the Kokatat women's GMER with the drop seat and love it. I am so happy I purchased the drop seat over the front relief zip. Apart from when I am putting my kayak skirt on, I do not notice the butt zip. My comfort in a kayak is not compromised at all. The dry suit is very roomy on me so maybe that helps.


----------



## desertSherpa (Feb 27, 2013)

The two ladies I know that have the butt zip hate it. The only reason I know is because I've heard them complain. Apparently that is a hard zipper to zip in an awkward location. They may not lube it however. 

Standing up to pee is really awesome. Get a FUD, practice in the shower, and let that help your decision. Remember, there is always water to wash the FUD when boating!


----------



## annafischer (Apr 14, 2011)

Kokatat icon drop seat


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Check out the new Idol. It unzips at the waist like pants. 
New Kokatat Idol Drysuit Design Drops the Chest Zipper in Favour of a Waist Zip | Paddling Headquarters


----------

